# SolitoS Car Club 2nd annual Halloween Party



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 6 2008, 06:38 AM~11789875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Oct 6 2008, 07:51 AM~11789919
> *SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


You talked to El Babe compa?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

fuck this party! :angry: 
it makes my kidneys hurt tha next day!  


we'll be there! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11790410
> *fuck this party! :angry:
> it makes my kidneys hurt tha next day!
> we'll be there! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:07 AM~11790449
> *:cheesy:
> *


ill get you a head count and money by wednesday or friday comps! dinner? :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*PICS FROM LAST YEARS HALLOWEEN PARTY*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 AM~11790718
> *PICS FROM LAST YEARS  HALLOWEEN PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 09:27 AM~11790596
> *ill get you a head count and money by wednesday or friday comps! dinner? :cheesy:
> *


:yes: for sure lemme know comps :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:44 AM~11790741
> *:yes: for sure lemme know comps  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: when? sadly i cant do thursdays no mores!  

but let me know and ill start collecting your money! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 09:48 AM~11790780
> *:cheesy: when? sadly i cant do thursdays no mores!
> 
> but let me know and ill start collecting your money! :cheesy:
> *


No more Thursdays?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:50 AM~11790792
> *No more Thursdays?
> *


soccer practice comps. unless you wanna wait til i get home at 815.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 09:51 AM~11790805
> *soccer practice comps. unless you wanna wait til i get home at 815.
> *


See if you can get a head count by Thursday.... I'll meet you up there at 8:30 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:57 AM~11790858
> *See if you can get a head count by Thursday.... I'll meet you up there at 8:30  :cheesy:
> *


  ill call my brothers up too!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 AM~11790718
> *why it look like i wanna cry!!! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2008, 11:29 AM~11791136
> *why it look like i wanna cry!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: cuz you a crybaby lil biaaatch! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2008, 10:29 AM~11791136
> *why it look like i wanna cry!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Porky to lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 12:00 PM~11791434
> *Porky to lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you too! lil solitos lookin at ya like wtf? is wrong with these fools?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 11:15 AM~11791530
> *:uh: you too! lil solitos lookin at ya like wtf? is wrong with these fools?
> *


Thats what George looks like he's saying about Porks.......lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 12:18 PM~11791547
> *Thats what George looks like he's saying about Porks.......lol
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hi


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 09:41 AM~11790718
> *PICS FROM LAST YEARS  HALLOWEEN PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn whats up when yalls texas chapter throwing a party!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11793930
> *GOODTIMES
> *


 :cheesy: que ondas mi george?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Oct 6 2008, 03:40 PM~11793955
> *damn whats up when yalls texas chapter throwing a party!!!! lol  :biggrin:
> *


Chuckes whats up homie?

You gonna be in Odessa homie?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 04:01 PM~11794203
> *Chuckes whats up homie?
> 
> You gonna be in Odessa homie?
> *



yeah fo sure homie ill be there! yall coming back? you gonna be in vegas ?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 6 2008, 03:38 PM~11793930
> *GOODTIMES
> *


How many tickets you need cabron? :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Oct 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11794620
> *yeah fo sure homie ill be there! yall coming back? you gonna be in vegas ?
> *


Oh but of course homie..... god willing homie


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11792273
> *hi
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11797532
> *How many tickets you need cabron?  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Oct 6 2008, 07:32 AM~11790194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

2nd annual Halloween Party 
KEEP IN MIND THAT THE TICKET PRICES 
ARE 1 FOR $30.00 AND 2 FOR $50.00 MEANING THOSE 2 ARE FOR (COUPLES ONLY) WE AINT TRYING TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE TRYNA DO IS COVER OUR EXPENSES.....LAST YEAR WE SOLD THEM THIS WAY AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE BUYING couples TICKETS BUT ENDED UP BEING FOR A BROTHER OR A FRIEND ....ALL WE ASK IS FOR YOU HOMIES TO BE HONEST AND EITHER BUY 1 OR IF YOUR BRINGING A DATE OR A WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND ETC ETC BUY 2 WICH WOULD COST (AGAIN) $50.
00
THE GOODTIMES WILL BE ENDLESS SO IT WILL BE WELL WORTH THE TIME & MONEY THANX AGAIN IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT - Sergio


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 09:45 AM~11800448
> *2nd annual Halloween Party
> KEEP IN MIND THAT THE TICKET PRICES
> ARE 1 FOR $30.00 AND 2 FOR $50.00 MEANING THOSE 2 ARE FOR (COUPLES ONLY) WE AINT TRYING TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE TRYNA DO IS COVER OUR EXPENSES.....LAST YEAR WE SOLD THEM THIS WAY AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE BUYING couples TICKETS BUT ENDED UP BEING FOR A BROTHER OR A FRIEND ....ALL WE ASK IS FOR YOU HOMIES TO BE HONEST AND EITHER BUY 1 OR IF YOUR BRINGING A DATE OR A WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND ETC ETC BUY 2 WICH WOULD COST (AGAIN) $50.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 7 2008, 10:16 AM~11801101
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


He's a cool guy :cheesy:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 07:45 AM~11800448
> *2nd annual Halloween Party
> KEEP IN MIND THAT THE TICKET PRICES
> ARE 1 FOR $30.00 AND 2 FOR $50.00 MEANING THOSE 2 ARE FOR (COUPLES ONLY) WE AINT TRYING TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE TRYNA DO IS COVER OUR EXPENSES.....LAST YEAR WE SOLD THEM THIS WAY AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE BUYING couples TICKETS BUT ENDED UP BEING FOR A BROTHER OR A FRIEND ....ALL WE ASK IS FOR YOU HOMIES TO BE HONEST AND EITHER BUY 1 OR IF YOUR BRINGING A DATE OR A WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND ETC ETC BUY 2 WICH WOULD COST (AGAIN) $50.
> ...


hey bro are we invited


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 7 2008, 10:49 AM~11801415
> *hey bro are we invited
> *


Come on down carnal ....we haven't kicked it since our Indy days


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 11:22 AM~11801164
> *He's a cool guy  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: i find him to be below my class in this world! :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 7 2008, 11:44 AM~11801885
> *:uh: i find him to be below my class in this world! :uh:
> *


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 10:01 AM~11801524
> *Come on down carnal ....we haven't kicked it since our Indy days
> *


hell yeah bro miss those indy days let me talk to some of the homies and see whats up i will let ya know


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11802410
> *hell yeah bro miss those indy days let me talk to some of the homies and see whats up i will let ya know
> *


Me to carnal those were some goodtimes  

But yeah talk to your homies carnal....maybe you can come thru and kick it.....
you won't regret it kicking it with the clubs out here bet that :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 01:08 PM~11802076
> *
> *


 :cheesy: love you!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 7 2008, 02:19 PM~11802694
> *Me to carnal those were some goodtimes
> 
> But yeah talk to your homies carnal....maybe you can come thru and kick it.....
> ...


wes all some good peeps! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 7 2008, 06:35 PM~11804946
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: you wanna come freeze your ass up here that day? :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*WHO'S IN THE HOUSSSEEE????*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.*

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin: Dues date for the tickets is October 19th


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 9 2008, 03:26 PM~11824057
> *:uh:
> *


*HOW MANY TICKETS?*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 9 2008, 04:29 PM~11824087
> *HOW MANY TICKETS?
> *


you would know if you would have come by last night guey! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 12:18 PM~11831300
> *you would know if you would have come by last night guey! :angry:
> *


_Fuck you!_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11831332
> *Fuck you!
> *


whatever cunt! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey comps i need 13 tickets


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 08:27 AM~11848065
> *hey comps i need 13 tickets
> *


Wednesday when we take the ladies out? Or sooner comps?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 09:32 AM~11848083
> *Wednesday when we take the ladies out? Or sooner comps?
> *


wednesday comps.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 08:34 AM~11848092
> *wednesday comps.
> *


:yes:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

fuk I got another party to go to that day!! :angry:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

we'll try to make it


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMEL_@Oct 13 2008, 04:53 PM~11850970
> *we'll try to make it
> *


 :uh: aitn no trying fucktard!


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 07:29 PM~11853509
> *:uh: aitn no trying fucktard!
> *


Thanx man :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 14 2008, 01:03 AM~11855520
> *Thanx man  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bought mines already!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 12:18 PM~11881653
> *bought mines already!
> *


Tickets are selling quick :cheesy:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

tmft! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

5 more days!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 20 2008, 06:08 AM~11915906
> *5 more days!!!!
> *


U READY MANDILON.. BEEN DRINKING CRANBERRY JUICE FOR THEM KIDNEYS..


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 20 2008, 07:08 AM~11915906
> *5 more days!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 12:44 PM~11940481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 22 2008, 03:58 PM~11941712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:






:angry: where in the fuck have you been?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up! two more days and its on like last year! but i hope with out tha good night kiss... :ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 23 2008, 11:57 AM~11951768
> *up! two more days and its on like last year! but i hope with out tha good night kiss... :ugh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

[READY TO PARTY AT DA BEST HALLOWEEN PARTY[/SIZE]


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ya calleo el beso!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

omg wtf haaaaapen my head is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)

*Thanx to everyone who came out and supported us in our 2nd annual Halloween party we had a great time much love to everyone hope you enjoyed it.*


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like there was a ton of suprise buttsecks going on :0 :0 

Looked like a blast!!!!! Make sure everyone thanks Mrimakethebestpartiesever!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 04:08 PM~11977050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this type of behavior please


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11977279
> *more of this type of behavior please
> *


----------



## SolitoS_4_Life (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11977372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that pendejo was ghey... look at him taking a bite out of cawk!! :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11977360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


note to self... don't mess with homie on the far right.... he looks evil as hell 
hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11976980
> *Thanx to everyone who came out and supported us in our 2nd annual Halloween party we had a great time much love to everyone hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> ...


  second time just as good as the first! had a fucking blast with all the homies! cant wait til the next get together!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 04:08 PM~11977050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: yeah i would like to also thank all the girls for throwin a great dance routine all night. :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11977279
> *more of this type of behavior please
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ghey!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11977360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i have great partial memories all night! :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11978899
> *:uh: ghey!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 08:39 PM~11978905
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ****!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life+Oct 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11977360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 02:08 PM~11977050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 05:30 PM~11977483
> *note to self... don't mess with homie on the far right.... he looks evil as hell
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


That's ur tio eddie aka diablo! He's mine and louies brother. He makes me and louie look like saints. Mean son of a bitch!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2008, 10:05 AM~11982893
> *That's ur tio eddie aka diablo! He's mine and louies brother. He makes me and louie look like saints. Mean son of a bitch!
> *


 :yes: COOL ASS ***** THOUGH!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolitoS_4_Life_@Oct 26 2008, 05:13 PM~11977381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they must be on a cheeseburger diet.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:04 PM~11984245
> *they must be on a cheeseburger diet.
> *


 :angry: chicken wings and pizza fucktard!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 12:07 PM~11984272
> *:angry: chicken wings and pizza fucktard!
> *


Yeah exactly ....fucken idiot primo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:19 PM~11984352
> *Yeah exactly ....fucken idiot primo
> *


at least you 3 can share clothes now. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:20 PM~11984363
> *at least you 3 can share clothes now.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH AND OUR COMBS TOO PINCHE VIEJITO PELON!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 PM~11984363
> *at least you 3 can share clothes now.  :biggrin:
> *


They aint 5x's yet :ugh:

I get a 6xl but only cause I like my shirts baggy so fuck you asshole :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:28 PM~11984438
> *They aint 5x's yet :ugh:
> 
> I get a 6xl but only cause I like my shirts baggy so fuck you asshole :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :around: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:19 PM~11984352
> *Yeah exactly ....fucken idiot primo
> *


jealous cunt his old man stomach cant handle all the spices anymore!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:20 PM~11984363
> *at least you 3 can share clothes now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2008, 01:28 PM~11984435
> *YEAH AND OUR COMBS TOO PINCHE VIEJITO PELON!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


'ey watchales! i'll fuck you up essay!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:28 PM~11984438
> *They aint 5x's yet :ugh:
> 
> I get a 6xl but only cause I like my shirts baggy so fuck you asshole :ugh:
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:33 PM~11984478
> *'ey watchales!  i'll fuck you up essay!
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:28 PM~11984438
> *They aint 5x's yet :ugh:
> 
> I get a 6xl but only cause I like my shirts baggy so fuck you asshole :ugh:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:35 PM~11984501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahhahaha! big top tents! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 01:38 PM~11984516
> *wahahahahhahaha! big top tents! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't laugh :uh: my primo is a lil fluffy only. :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:35 PM~11984501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REINFORCED INSIDES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11984528
> *don't laugh  :uh:  my primo is a lil fluffy only.  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I DIDN'T KNOW SPOCK WAS A DJ ALSO????


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM~11984605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was about to replant my huevo hairs to my head and put some activator on them to smooth them out. thanks for the propecia-rogaine info! LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM~11984605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahha! pinche receding hair line! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:47 PM~11984618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i was about to replant my huevo hairs to my head and put some activator on them to smooth them out.  thanks for the propecia-rogaine info!  LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el pelon :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:52 PM~11984658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: more like el pitufo pelon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 01:55 PM~11984685
> *:uh: more like el pitufo pelon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:45 PM~11984601
> *I DIDN'T KNOW SPOCK WAS A DJ ALSO????
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:56 PM~11984694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


please dont report me to 1impalaon3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11984709
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


anymore pics from the party?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:45 PM~11984601
> *I DIDN'T KNOW SPOCK WAS A DJ ALSO????
> 
> 
> ...


wahahah! dj no neck! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

or dj goiter neck! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM~11984605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:59 PM~11984733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> anymore pics from the party?
> *


ill post more up tonight when i get my sisters memory card!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 02:01 PM~11984755
> *ill post more up tonight when i get my sisters memory card!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 02:02 PM~11984761
> *
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:08 PM~11985263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WHY DOES HE LOOK SO GAY?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 03:10 PM~11985282
> *:uh: WHY DOES HE LOOK SO GAY?
> *


quien es?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:10 PM~11985278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin at her right now in that pic.......... she looks aight! :uh: but lace! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11985326
> *quien es?
> *


birdman!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 02:10 PM~11985282
> *:uh: WHY DOES HE LOOK SO GAY?
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11985329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got from behind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:15 PM~11985337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:15 PM~11985337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahhahahah!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:17 PM~11985355
> *got from behind.
> *


  i gotted rapeded!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:20 PM~11985386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: fuckin lucky!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:21 PM~11985398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  all the guys wanted to juke with me!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:20 PM~11985386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


usmcdevildawg?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:23 PM~11985423
> *usmcdevildawg?
> *


i hope not


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

PASSING THRU TO SAY, WHAT'S UP TO THE SOLITOS FAMILIA!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WAS TOO PEDO DIDNT FEEL NADA!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:20 PM~11985386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL ASS ***** LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:35 PM~11985506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i like school girl outfits


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: louies90, malandrin, elspock84


:0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:36 PM~11985526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| 



paisa never moved from that spot all night! pinche fake oregano smoker! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 03:09 PM~11985802
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: louies90, malandrin, elspock84
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 04:22 PM~11985919
> *:uh:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: louies90, *OBNOXIOUS93*, elspock84


:uh: spies! :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11985330
> *lookin at her right now in that pic.......... she looks aight!  :uh: but lace! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM~11985979
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  hija de su!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 04:09 PM~11985802
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: louies90, OBNOXIOUS93</span>*, elspock84
> :uh: spies! :uh:
> [/b]





:0 :uh: :0 :uh: 


wonder what they lookin for?

4 User(s) are reading this topic (<span style=\'color:blue\'>2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

i guess they decided to log off! :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn wish i could have been there! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 27 2008, 04:43 PM~11986133
> *Damn wish i could have been there! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  bad ass time! maybe next year and i hope the costumes get skimpier! :cheesy: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 04:49 PM~11986191
> * bad ass time! maybe next year and i hope the costumes get skimpier! :cheesy:  :0
> *


plis no, donwana see your nalgahole. :burn:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 04:52 PM~11986223
> *plis no, donwana see your nalgahole.  :burn:
> *


 :uh: not my costume pendejo! the ruccas!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

next year for sure..can I buy my tickets now? :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 27 2008, 05:45 PM~11986747
> *next year for sure..can I buy my tickets now? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DRINK TO MANY JAGGER BOMBS AND MILLER LITE!* :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BABYBOY78 (Nov 12, 2006)

nice pics. looks like you all had a blast! hope i can make it next year.


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2008, 10:05 AM~11982893
> *That's ur tio eddie aka diablo! He's mine and louies brother. He makes me and louie look like saints. Mean son of a bitch!
> *


jesus christo!!!!! do you guys fucking multiply like rabbits??? :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Oct 27 2008, 11:43 PM~11990997
> * nice pics. looks like you all had a blast! hope i can make it next year.
> *


 :uh: thought you fools was gonna show up?


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 01:07 PM~11984272
> *:angry: chicken wings and pizza y cervezas fucktard!
> *


edited for accuracy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 27 2008, 11:50 PM~11991072
> *edited for accuracy  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and some jagger!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11985329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


surprise butt-secks??? :dunno:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:20 PM~11985382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when do i get my Solitos tattoo :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 27 2008, 11:55 PM~11991122
> *when do i get my Solitos tattoo :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991147
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11990092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotti looks like... "Hey mutha fucka i'ma kill you." Spockie on the other hand looks like a professional opera singer with that mic in his hand :uh:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11990129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 08:44 PM~11990319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BAD ASS FUCKING PARTY. HOPEFULLY ANOTHER YEAR N BIGGER


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 12:03 AM~11991203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ***** thinks he can just get one if he wants one! shiat he's gotta earn a tag before he gets a tag!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11992779
> *:biggrin: *****  thinks he can just get one if he wants one! shiat he's gotta earn a tag before he gets a tag!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thats whats up!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 09:52 AM~11993317
> *Thats whats up!
> 
> 
> ...


I TOLD YOU I HAD THEM! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

I never doubted you comps lol
great party I had a blast.....  


"KNOWMATTER WHAT THE UNITY SHOWS IN NORTHERN ILLINOIS"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11989440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buy the k-mart disposable camera with a flash next time :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 10:28 AM~11993605
> *I never doubted you comps lol
> great party I had a blast.....
> "KNOWMATTER  WHAT THE UNITY SHOWS IN NORTHERN ILLINOIS"
> *


just the young crew gettin closer together comps!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 AM~11993623
> *buy the k-mart disposable camera with a flash next time  :uh:
> *


im a poor messican! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11993623
> *buy the k-mart disposable camera with a flash next time  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11993740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11993740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 10:54 AM~11993859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 28 2008, 11:00 AM~11993921
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 11:09 AM~11994029
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

anymore pics comps? maybe some with la lace and no chonies! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11994836
> *anymore pics comps? maybe some with la lace and no chonies! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 28 2008, 11:33 AM~11994836
> *anymore pics comps? maybe some with la lace and no chonies! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: AARON


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 01:05 PM~11995101
> *:cheesy:  AARON
> *


TELL HIM TO HURRY UP AND POST THEM MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 01:05 PM~11995101
> *:cheesy:  AARON
> *


cuando y donde! chingao! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11995206
> *cuando y donde! chingao! :angry:
> *


Text him already.com comps


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11995425
> *Text him already.com comps
> *


if theres any chance of nudity 

send here

[email protected]
or
[email protected]
or
[email protected]
 :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 28 2008, 08:52 AM~11993317
> *Thats whats up!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11997460
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2008, 12:19 PM~12005517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 en la madre!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

up


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my god!!! hahahahaha with the male organ costume. Good effort coz all the costumes were really awesome.

















________________________
*<a href=\'http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/lp/halloween2008.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Autopartswarehouse Halloween Sale</a>  *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raffylong_@Nov 8 2008, 02:28 AM~12097255
> *Oh my god!!! hahahahaha with the male organ costume. Good effort coz all the costumes were really awesome.
> ________________________
> <a href=\'http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/lp/halloween2008.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Autopartswarehouse Halloween Sale</a>   </span>
> *



:uh: <span style=\'color:red\'>*MALE ORGAN*? WTF? HOW MUCH DID YOU LIKE IT ****? :uh:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2008, 12:19 PM~12005517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

DAMN NICE PICS MAKE SURE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 9 2008, 09:57 PM~12108140
> *:uh: MALE ORGAN? WTF? HOW MUCH DID YOU LIKE IT ****? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

